# Huge oil leak. Coming from where tho?



## Justin24 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey so I just bought a mk4 Jetta 1.8t 2001 for $500 the man said that the car would crank but not start. Turns out the car needed a bettery. So after I got the car started I realized that I had a loss of power. The car took a few seconds to get up to speed. Then I also realized that there was a lot of oil leaking from under the car, but I don't know where it was coming from. Can anyone tell me where it's leaking from?

Check it out


----------



## Zenith451 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Huge oil leak?*

Driver,

On a 1.8T oil could leak (in order of expense): Valve cover gasket, turbocharger oil supply line or return line, turbocharger itself. I'd suggest cleaning the engine with a proprietary cleaner like gunk. The remove the plastic covers and look for leaks while the engine idles. It doesn't look like the front or rear main seals are leaking at least from the angle of the video.

Good luck.


----------

